# Ωαριοπρήχτες



## cythere (May 20, 2008)

*Ωαριοπρήχτης: *κατηγορία ανδρών με ταλέντο στο να πρήζουν τις γυναίκες με διάφορες ερωτήσεις, του τύπου:
-_Πού είναι οι κάλτσες μου / το κατσαβίδι / το άλμπουμ της Πανίνι για το Euro;_
_-Πώς θες να ξέρω πού έβαλες τις κάλτσες ΣΟΥ / το κατσαβίδι ΣΟΥ/ το άλμπουμ ΣΟΥ;_


----------



## Count Baltar (May 20, 2008)

cythere said:


> _-Πώς θες να ξέρω που έβαλες τις κάλτσες ΣΟΥ / το κατσαβίδι ΣΟΥ/ το άλμπουμ ΣΟΥ;_



Λάθος, λάθος, λάθος!
Η σωστή γυναικεία απάντηση είναι [με ειρωνικό ύφος] "έψαξες;"


----------



## Zazula (May 20, 2008)

cythere said:


> -_Πού είναι οι κάλτσες μου / το κατσαβίδι / το άλμπουμ της Πανίνι για το Euro;_





Count Baltar said:


> [με ειρωνικό ύφος] _-Έψαξες;_


_-Ε ναι, βέβαια, εσύ τι λες;_
[ακόμη ειρωνικότερο ύφος] _-Στο συρτάρι κοίταξες;_
_-Φυσικά! Άνω κάτω το 'κανα!_
[υπεροπτικά με θηλυκότητα και νάζι] _-Αν έρθω εγώ και στις βρω σε μισό δευτερόλεπτο τι θα πεις;_
_-Έλα ρε γυναίκα, αποκλείεται να είναι εδώ μέσα! Σου λέω κοίταξα παντού - έχω κάνει άνω κάτω τον τόπο ολάκερο!_ [όντως τα 'κανε χάλια]
[έρχεται με αγέρωχο ύψος και θριαμβευτικά τις ανακαλύπτει σε dt]


----------



## Count Baltar (May 20, 2008)

Zazula said:


> [έρχεται με αγέρωχο ύψος και θριαμβευτικά τις ανακαλύπτει σε dt]



Επειδή ήταν πάνω-πάνω στο συρτάρι.


----------



## cythere (May 20, 2008)

Αθώα ερώτηση: το κάνετε επειδή βαριέστε να ψάξετε ή επειδή απολαμβάνετε τη διαδικασία και τη στιχομυθία του ωαριοπρηξίματος;


----------



## Count Baltar (May 20, 2008)

Ψάξιμο: ρίχνω μια φευγαλέα ματιά εκεί όπου πιστεύω ότι (για διάφορους λόγους) θα έπρεπε να βρίσκεται αυτό που αναζητώ. Ενίοτε η ματιά μπορεί να μην είναι φευγαλέα, π.χ. να σηκώσω ολόκληρο έπιπλο για να βρω το αντικείμενο που αναζητώ, χωρίς καν να δω αν βρίσκεται πάνω στο έπιπλο, επειδή πιστεύω ότι για διάφορους λόγους) θα έπρεπε να βρίσκεται κάτω από το έπιπλο. 

Να συνεχίσω;


----------



## Alexandra (May 20, 2008)

Προς τι το μίσος και ο αλληλοσπαραγμός, τέκνα; Είναι γνωστό ότι οι γυναίκες βρίσκουν σε χρόνο dt αυτά που βρίσκονται σε κοινή θέα, αλλά οι άντρες δεν τα βλέπουν. Αλλά οι άντρες είναι σε θέση να παρκάρουν χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα, να περνάνε το αυτοκίνητο από στενωπούς και να μη χάνουν τον προσανατολισμό τους ακόμα και σε άγνωστα μέρη.

Είναι απλούστατες διαφορές στον εγκέφαλο αρσενικών και θηλυκών που δημιουργούνται από την κοιλιά της μάνας τους λόγω της επίδρασης των αντίστοιχων ορμονών. Μιλάμε για 100% άντρες και 100% γυναίκες. Προφανώς υπάρχουν και ενδιάμεσες καταστάσεις, όπου πάλι λόγω της επίδρασης των ορμονών, ο εγκέφαλος κλίνει περισσότερο προς τις ιδιότητες του αντίθετου φύλου.


----------



## Count Baltar (May 20, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> οι άντρες είναι σε θέση να περνάνε το αυτοκίνητο από στενωπούς



Εγώ το βλέπω διαφορετικά: για κάποιον λόγο, οι γυναίκες θεωρούν ότι τα αυτοκίνητα είναι ΠΟΛΥ πιο φαρδιά απ' ό,τι πραγματικά είναι.


----------



## Alexandra (May 20, 2008)

Το ίδιο πράγμα λέμε: οι άντρες έχουν μεγαλύτερη ικανότητα από τις γυναίκες σε spatial reasoning. Αντιλαμβάνονται ακριβώς τις γεωμετρικές διαστάσεις, ξέρουν πού πατάει η ρόδα του αυτοκινήτου και αν χωράνε να περάσουν από κάπου.


----------



## cythere (May 20, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> Προς τι το μίσος και ο αλληλοσπαραγμός, τέκνα;


 
Εκ μέρους μου, τουλάχιστον, δεν υπάρχει ούτε μίσος ούτε διάθεση για αλληλοσπαραγμό!
Ήθελα απλώς να καταλάβω τους μηχανισμούς σκέψης των ανδρών όταν κάνουν αυτές τις ερωτήσεις! :)


----------



## Count Baltar (May 20, 2008)

cythere said:


> Ήθελα απλώς να καταλάβω τους μηχανισμούς σκέψης των ανδρών όταν κάνουν αυτές τις ερωτήσεις! :)



Να ξεκαθαρίσουμε κάτι ακόμα: αν μας αφήνατε να έχουμε το σπίτι *όπως πρέπει,* τότε θα τα βρίσκαμε όλα αμέσως. Αλλά θέλετε να ταχτοποιείτε, τι να κάνουμε;
Μα υπάρχει ωραιότερο πράγμα από το να γυρνάς και να αφήνεις το πουκάμισο στη ράχη της καρέκλας; Λες την άλλη βδομάδα, πού είναι το πουκάμισο, να το, στη ράχη της καρέκλας.

Στο γραφείο μου, λόγου χάρη, όπου απαγορεύεται η είσοδος θηλυκών, βρίσκω τα πάντα ΑΜΕΣΩΣ. Βέβαια, είναι αδύνατον σε οποιονδήποτε άλλο να βρει οτιδήποτε όσο και να ψάξει, αλλά ειλικρινά...


----------



## Elsa (May 20, 2008)

Δεν ξέρω τι ορμονικές επιρροές είχα από την κοιλιά της μάνας μου αλλά δεν χάνομαι σχεδόν ποτέ και παρκάρω με 10 πόντους περιθώριο μπρος και 10 πίσω...(λέμε τώρα!) Και ξέρω πολλές γυναίκες που είναι έτσι. Ίσως είναι και το επάγγελμα, βέβαια.
Από την άλλη, μου είναι απολύτως αδύνατο να καταλάβω ποιος έχει την μπάλα στα πόδια του στο ποδόσφαιρο. Ή πώς ακριβώς δουλεύει το internet. Δεν με ενδιαφέρει αρκετά, (θέλω να) υποθέτω. 
Αλλά η αδυναμία της πλειοψηφίας των ανδρών σχετικά με το πού είναι τα πράγματα είναι μεγάλη και διασταυρωμένη αλήθεια...


----------



## cythere (May 20, 2008)

Count Baltar said:


> Μα υπάρχει ωραιότερο πράγμα από το να γυρνάς και να αφήνεις το πουκάμισο στη ράχη της καρέκλας;


 
... και τις *κάλτσες στο πάτωμα*, οι οποίες συχνά καταλήγουν κάτω από τον καναπέ, το κρεβάτι, το πλυντήριο, κι έτσι εξηγείται το φαινόμενο της "μονής κάλτσας" που είναι αποκλειστικότητα (εκτός ελαχίστων εξαιρέσεων) των ανδρικών συρταριών!


----------



## Count Baltar (May 20, 2008)

Elsa said:


> Δεν ξέρω τι ορμονικές επιρροές είχα από την κοιλιά της μάνας μου αλλά δεν χάνομαι σχεδόν ποτέ και παρκάρω με 10 πόντους περιθώριο μπρος και 10 πίσω...(λέμε τώρα!)[/COLOR]



Να σου πω την αμαρτία μου, λίγοι έχουν τόσο καλό προσανατολισμό, όσο η μάνα μου. Ο πατέρας μου αντιθέτως χάνεται ακόμα και στην Αττική Οδό. Επί χρόνια θεωρούσα (και για να σου πω την αλήθεια, ακόμα θεωρώ) ότι την --απίστευτα εκνευριστική για τους άλλους, ούτε Τζιπιές να'χα καταπιεί-- αίσθηση του προσανατολισμού μου την έχω πάρει από τη μάνα μου, και όχι από το φύλο μου. 

Όσο για το ποδόσφαιρο... Αλήθεια, τι ταινιάρα εκείνη που η Κίρα παίζει μπάλλα.


----------



## Alexandra (May 20, 2008)

> ...κι έτσι εξηγείται το φαινόμενο της "μονής κάλτσας"


Έχω γνωρίσει μια κυρία που ειλικρινά πιστεύει ότι οι μονές κάλτσες εξηγούνται επειδή τρώει το πλυντήριο το ταίρι τους.


----------



## Count Baltar (May 20, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> Έχω γνωρίσει μια κυρία που ειλικρινά πιστεύει ότι οι μονές κάλτσες εξηγούνται επειδή τρώει το πλυντήριο το ταίρι τους.



Δηλαδή, τι άλλο μπορεί να συμβαίνει, δεν κατάλαβα το υφάκι;


----------



## Elsa (May 20, 2008)

Νομίζω έχουμε συζητήσει και σε άλλο φόρουμ για το παράλληλο σύμπαν όπου κατοικούν οι μονές κάλτσες, τα δανεικά και/ή χαμένα βιβλία και δίσκοι, τα κοκαλάκια των μαλλιών, οι λησμονημένες ομπρέλες και εσχάτως τα "πού στο #$%^&%*@ το έχωσα" blue tooth μας!


----------



## crystal (May 20, 2008)

> και εσχάτως τα "πού στο #$%^&%*@ το έχωσα" blue tooth μας!



Διάλογος πέρσι την άνοιξη:
-Ειρήνη, έχασα το mp3 μου, το είδες πουθενά;
-(αφηρημένη) Πάτα Ctrl + F. 

(Ναι, μετά απ' αυτό, έκανα πέντε μέρες διακοπές.)


----------



## Elsa (May 20, 2008)

Όντως, και εγώ καταλαβαίνω οτι χρειάζομαι διακοπές όταν αρχίζω να σκέφτομαι με εντολές autocad: erase το φως, open την πόρτα, move την καρέκλα, undo την βλακεία που είπα...:)


----------



## curry (May 22, 2008)

Πωπωπω, παιδιά, είμαι άντρας;;;; Χάνομαι δύσκολα, έχω πολλές μονές κάλτσες και συνήθως ψάχνω τα γυαλιά μου (πάνω στο κεφάλι μου είναι πάντα), το στυλό μου (το κρατάω) και διάφορα τέτοια. Πιστεύω και στους borrowers, εσείς; :)


----------



## YiannisMark (May 22, 2008)

crystal said:


> (Ναι, μετά απ' αυτό, έκανα πέντε μέρες διακοπές.)


Αν κάποιος παρατηρήσει ότι την ώρα που γράφει πατάει κάθε τρεις και λίγο ctrl+S και, μετά, συνειδητοποιήσει ότι γράφει με... στυλό σε χαρτί, πόσες μέρες άδεια του πρέπουν; 

Θέλει τόνο αυτό το "τού", έτσι δεν είναι;


----------



## stathis (May 23, 2008)

YiannisMark said:


> Αν κάποιος παρατηρήσει ότι την ώρα που γράφει πατάει κάθε τρεις και λίγο ctrl+S και, μετά, συνειδητοποιήσει ότι γράφει με... στυλό σε χαρτί, πόσες μέρες άδεια του πρέπουν;


Ποια άδεια; Εδώ μιλάμε για γιώτα πέντε ψυχολογικό! (Πες μου ότι κάνεις πλάκα, σε παρακαλώ...)



YiannisMark said:


> Θέλει τόνο αυτό το "τού", έτσι δεν είναι;


Σύμφωνα με το γράμμα του νόμου δεν θέλει.


----------



## YiannisMark (May 23, 2008)

stathis said:


> Ποια άδεια; Εδώ μιλάμε για γιώτα πέντε ψυχολογικό! (Πες μου ότι κάνεις πλάκα, σε παρακαλώ...)


Και όμως, έχει συμβεί σε συνάδελφο. Με το δεξί έγραφε, με το αριστερό πάταγε τη συντόμευση στην κάτω δεξιά γωνία του χαρτιού! :)



stathis said:


> Σύμφωνα με το γράμμα του νόμου δεν θέλει.


Σωστά, μάλλον επειδή δεν πάρχει περίπτωση σύγχυσης, αφού σε αντίθετη περίπτωση θα έπαιρνε διπλό τόνο η λέξη άδεια..


----------



## peacock (May 23, 2008)

Εμένα γιατί μου συμβαίνουν τα εντελώς αντίθετα και καταντώ "τσουρεκοπρήχτρα"...;
Εγώ είμαι αυτή που αναστατώνει το σύμπαν, που ψάχνει να βρει μονά πράγματα από ζεύγη, δε βλέπει μπροστά της, πετάει τα πράγματά της αποδώ κι αποκεί (σε ράχες, μπράτσα και ό,τι άλλο μπορεί να έχει μία καρέκλα, αγαπητέ Κόντε...)

Πριν από καιρό βγάζοντας το δαχτυλίδι μου πριν να πέσω για ύπνο, αυτό έπεσε και χώθηκε κάτω από το κρεβάτι. "Καλά!" είπα. "Θα το βρω αύριο το πρωί." (Κλασική περίπτωση αναβλητικού ατόμου!). Την επόμενη μέρα σιγά μη θυμήθηκα το δαχτυλίδι... Για μία εβδομάδα έψαχνα το δαχτυλίδι μου ρωτώντας γνωστούς και φίλους αν το έχω ξεχάσει στο σπίτι τους (συμβαίνει πολλές φορές να το βγάζω μηχανικά επειδή με ενοχλεί και να το παρατάω κυριολεκτικά όπου βρίσκω/με βολεύει).

Αφού συνεχίστηκε η αναζήτηση για μέρες, μία ωραία πρωία κι ενώ δούλευα μου ήρθε αναλαμπή ότι το δαχτυλίδι βρίσκεται κάτω από το κρεβάτι όπου είχε πέσει και από όπου είχα υποσχεθεί στον εαυτό μου να το βγάλω την επόμενη ημέρα. Πήγα, το βρήκα κι έτσι απλά το φόρεσα!

Παρόλα αυτά νιώθω υπέροχα μέσα στην αταξία του μικρόκοσμού μου! :)


----------



## Count Baltar (May 23, 2008)

peacock said:


> Πριν από καιρό βγάζοντας το δαχτυλίδι μου πριν να πέσω για ύπνο, αυτό έπεσε και χώθηκε κάτω από το κρεβάτι. [...] Πήγα, το βρήκα κι έτσι απλά το φόρεσα!



To 1983 ετοιμαζόμουν για μπάνιο. Έβγαλα το ρολόι μου και το άφησα στο πρώτο ράφι της βιβλιοθήκης. Τελείωσα το ντους, βγήκα, πήγα να πάρω το ρολόι, πουθενά. Έψαξα τριγύρω, τίποτα.
Το 1994 το βρήκα δύο ράφια παραπάνω, αναζητώντας κάτι άλλο. (Σημείωση: έπρεπε να βάλω καρέκλα για να φτάσω στο τρίτο ράφι).


----------



## peacock (May 23, 2008)

Count Baltar said:


> To 1983 ετοιμαζόμουν για μπάνιο. Έβγαλα το ρολόι μου και το άφησα στο πρώτο ράφι της βιβλιοθήκης. Τελείωσα το ντους, βγήκα, πήγα να πάρω το ρολόι, πουθενά. Έψαξα τριγύρω, τίποτα.



Ά, μιλάμε για περιπτωσάρα! Στο μεταξύ αγόρασες άλλο ρολόι;

Τώρα που μίλησες για ρολόγια, διάβασε κι αυτό:
Πριν από χρόνια, όταν πηγαινοερχόμουν με τα ΜΜΜ(οουού) στη σχολή, με την τσίμπλα στο μάτι κάθε πρωί ήμουν σα ζόμπι.
Ξυπνάω ένα πρωί και μηχανικά φοράω το ρολόι με το μεταλλικό μπρασελέ. Το ανεβάζω ψηλά στο χέρι για να μη το βρέξω πλένοντας το πρόσωπό μου. Σκουπίζομαι και μετά από λίγο αρχίζω να το ψάχνω στο δωμάτιό μου. Μη μπορώντας να το βρω, φοράω το άλλο με το δερμάτινο λουράκι. Βάζω το μπουφάν μου και φεύγω. Μπαίνω μέσα στο λεωφορείο και πιάνοντας τη χειρολαβή ψηλά με το δεξί χέρι κατεβαίνει τα μανίκι και αποκαλύπτεται μία ωραιότατη συλλογή ρολογιών στο χέρι μου... Κατέβασα όπως-όπως το χέρι μου κι έβγαλα το ένα.



Count Baltar said:


> Το 1994 το βρήκα δύο ράφια παραπάνω, αναζητώντας κάτι άλλο. (Σημείωση: έπρεπε να βάλω καρέκλα για να φτάσω στο τρίτο ράφι).



Τι έγινε;! Γέννησαν τα ράφια;!


----------



## Alexandra (May 23, 2008)

peacock said:


> Τι έγινε;! Γέννησαν τα ράφια;!


Ένα σενάριο για το τι έγινε: το βρήκε στο μεταξύ η γυναίκα του, και για να εκδικηθεί τα άπειρα "πού είναι;" που είχε ακούσει τόσα χρόνια, το ανέβασε στο τρίτο ράφι για να του το κρύψει. Εναλλακτικά, το έκανε η μαμά του ή όποια άλλη γυναίκα του σπιτιού τότε.


----------



## Elsa (May 23, 2008)

Count Baltar said:


> To 1983 ετοιμαζόμουν για μπάνιο.
> Το 1994 το βρήκα δύο ράφια παραπάνω,



Άλλη περίπτωση: Το είχε βάλει στο 3ο ράφι εξ αρχής αλλά βγαίνοντας από το μπάνιο είχε μπει από το πλύσιμο και δεν το έφτανε...
Κακεντρεχής παρατήρηση: Κάθε δεκαετία ξεσκονίζονται αυτά τα ράφια;  και εγώ που νόμιζα οτι μόνο σε μένα την κακονοικοκυρά συμβαίνουν αυτά...


----------



## peacock (May 23, 2008)

Elsa said:


> Άλλη περίπτωση: Το είχε βάλει στο 3ο ράφι εξ αρχής αλλά βγαίνοντας από το μπάνιο είχε μπει από το πλύσιμο και δεν το έφτανε...







Elsa said:


> Κακεντρεχής παρατήρηση: Κάθε δεκαετία ξεσκονίζονται αυτά τα ράφια;  και εγώ που νόμιζα οτι μόνο σε μένα την κακονοικοκυρά συμβαίνουν αυτά...



Κι εγώ αυτό σκεφτόμουν! Το πάνω-πάνω μέρος της βιβλιοθήκης μου να δεις! Κανονική πανωπορτιανή!


----------



## Count Baltar (May 24, 2008)

Απαντήσεις για όλους!

1. Ναι, στο μεταξύ αγόρασα άλλο ρολόι. Και από το 1993 σταμάτησα να φοράω ρολόι γενικώς. Οπότε όταν το 1996 βούτηξα στις Σπέτσες με μάσκα (χωρίς βατραχοπέδιλα) και ψάρεψα άλλο ένα ρολόι, έμεινα με τρία (ρολόγια!!!!!).

2α. Τότε δεν υπήρχε "γυναίκα μου".

2β. Στη μάνα μου απαγορευόταν ΚΑΙ από την αδερφή μου να τακτοποιήσει το δωμάτιο. Ήταν κοινή μας απόφαση να μην της επιτρέπεται να καθαρίζει και να τακτοποιεί. Μόνο ηλεκτρική σκούπα στα πολύ εμφανή σημεία.

3. Ως εκ τούτου, αποκλείεται να ήταν πλάκα της αδερφής μου. Χώρια που, γνωρίζοντας τον χαρακτήρα της, ΔΕΝ υπήρχε περίπτωση να μη μου πετάξει στα μούτρα (χαχανίζοντας αναλόγως) ότι είχε κάνει κάτι τέτοιο.

4. Ναι, ειδικά τα πάνω ράφια ήταν άβατο. Απαγορευόταν ρητώς το ξεσκόνισμά τους. Και το ρολόι βρέθηκε επειδή τελικά έπρεπε να βαφτεί το σπίτι.

5. Εντός των ημερών θα ακολουθήσει εκτενές πόστι για το τι θεωρώ καθαριότητα και τι τσαπατσουλιά. Στον δικό μου κόσμο, φυσικά. (Στην κοσμάρα μου, δηλαδή).


----------



## Porkcastle (May 26, 2008)

Count Baltar said:


> =Ενίοτε η ματιά μπορεί να μην είναι φευγαλέα, π.χ. να σηκώσω ολόκληρο έπιπλο για να βρω το αντικείμενο που αναζητώ, χωρίς καν να δω αν βρίσκεται πάνω στο έπιπλο, επειδή πιστεύω ότι για διάφορους λόγους) θα έπρεπε να βρίσκεται κάτω από το έπιπλο.



Ξέρεις πόσες φορές έφαγα τον κόσμο για να βρω τα γυαλιά μου, τα οποία φορούσα to begin with;


----------



## Count Baltar (May 26, 2008)

Να πω το κορυφαίο; 

Κάποια στιγμή με παίρνει συνεργάτης στο κινητό. Υπόψη ότι βρίσκομαι εκτός σπιτιού. Απαντάω και αρχίζουμε να μιλάμε. Μιλάμε για κάνα δεκάλεπτο όταν ξαφνικά συνειδητοποιώ ότι δεν βρίσκω πουθενά το κινητό μου. Ψάχνω δεξιά, ψάχνω αριστερά, κάτω από τα καθίσματα του αυτοκινήτου (παρκαρισμένος ήμουν!). Και τότε κατάλαβα...


----------



## Zazula (Jun 16, 2009)

*Λίγη υπομονή, κορίτσια, και σε λίγο οι ωαριοπρήχτες θα σας απαλλάξουν απ' την παρουσία τους!*

Είδος προς εξαφάνιση το χρωματόσωμα Υ:
Ανθρωπολόγοι επισημαίνουν ότι σε 900 εκατομμύρια χρόνια το Υ χρωματόσωμα, που χαρακτηρίζει τα αρσενικά όντα στον πλανήτη γη, θα εξαφανιστεί [...].
Άντε λοιπόν να μείνετε μόνες σας να δούμε τι θα καταλάβετε! (Που 'μαι σίγουρος ότι θα φαγωθείτε μεταξύ σας... )


----------



## Palavra (Jun 16, 2009)

Zazula said:


> σε 900 εκατομμύρια χρόνια το Υ χρωματόσωμα, που χαρακτηρίζει τα αρσενικά όντα στον πλανήτη γη, θα εξαφανιστεί.


Τώρα όπου να 'ναι, δηλαδή. Κορίτσια, βιαστείτε, τους χάνουμε! Κάπα, άσε κάτω τον Κλάιβ, σε βλέπω!


Zazula said:


> Που 'μαι σίγουρος ότι θα φαγωθείτε μεταξύ σας... )


Θες να μας πεις δηλαδή ότι μαζί σας δεν τρωγόμαστε, επικρατεί αέναη ομόνοια, σύμπνοια απόψεων, ομοψυχία και ηρεμία. Α, α, α: και απόλυτη συνεννόηση και ταύτιση απόψεων!


----------



## Zazula (Jun 16, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Θες να μας πεις δηλαδή ότι μαζί σας δεν τρωγόμαστε, επικρατεί αέναη ομόνοια, σύμπνοια απόψεων, ομοψυχία και ηρεμία. Α, α, α: και απόλυτη συνεννόηση και ταύτιση απόψεων!


Όχι, κάθε άλλο — θέλω να πω ότι το να τρώγεστε το 'χετε στο αίμα σας (κι εμείς απλώς πληρώνουμε τα σπασμένα)...


----------



## nickel (Jun 16, 2009)

Και πάνω που είχα πει να αποφεύγουμε τις φυλολογίες...


----------



## Zazula (Jun 16, 2009)

Μα, αυτό ακριβώς περίμενα κι εγώ να πεις, για να σηκώσω παντιέρα!


----------



## curry (Jun 17, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Όχι, κάθε άλλο — θέλω να πω ότι το να τρώγεστε το 'χετε στο αίμα σας (κι εμείς απλώς πληρώνουμε τα σπασμένα)...



 Ναι μωρέ, τα ταλαίπωρα... πόσο σας νιώθω δεν φαντάζεσαι. Γιατί ως γνωστόν οι άντρες είναι φιλήσυχα πλάσματα που ουδέποτε τρώγονται, βρίζονται ή τσαμπουκαλεύονται, ποτέ μα ποτέ δεν πλακώνονται στις μπουνιές, την επιθετικότητα δεν την γνωρίζουν καν ως όρο, είναι δε τόσο μα τόσο αθώοι - τύφλα να'χει ο Γουίνι δε Που - που δεν σκέφτηκαν καν να κηρύξουν πόλεμο (πάντα κάποιο παλιοθήλυκο κρύβεται από πίσω, εξάλλου). Α, και ποτέ μα ποτέ δεν κουτσομπολεύουν ασυστόλως, είναι σπαθί στη συμπεριφορά και στις εξηγήσεις τους και κυρίως, δεν την πέφτουν ποτέ στη γκόμενα του φίλου τους (αυτά τα κάνουν μόνο οι γυναίκες).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 19, 2009)

*Ωραιοπρήχτες*

Ενδιαφέρον νήμα! Αλλά δεν μπορεί κάποιος μοντ να διορθώσει τον προφανώς εσφαλμένο τίτλο του με τον σωστό (αυτόν που έβαλα εδώ, ντε...)

_Flattery can get you anywhere..._ :) :) :)


----------



## daeman (Jun 19, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ενδιαφέρον νήμα! Αλλά δεν μπορεί κάποιος μοντ να διορθώσει τον προφανώς εσφαλμένο τίτλο του με τον σωστό (αυτόν που έβαλα εδώ, ντε...)
> 
> _Flattery can get you anywhere..._ :) :) :)


_but __asskissing __will get you to the top! _
in any context, σύμφωνα με αυτό


----------



## daeman (Jun 23, 2009)

Έπεσα πάνω σε αυτό εδώ (καθόλου διασταυρωμένο, αλλά αν ισχύει είναι μια από τις εκπληκτικές ειρωνείες που μόνο η πραγματικότητα μπορεί να μας προσφέρει ;)) και το προσθέτω σε τούτο το νήμα...

Οι γυναίκες θέλοντας να αποφύγουν το σεξ χρησιμοποιούν μια πολύ γνωστή δικαιολογία, η οποία είναι ο πονοκέφαλος. Δυστυχώς όμως για αυτές, ιταλική έρευνα έδειξε πως το σεξ είναι φάρμακο για τον πονοκέφαλο και τις ημικρανίες, γι’αυτό μάλλον θα πρέπει να βρουν μια καινούργια δικαιολογία για να λένε σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις.

Συγκεκριμένα η μελέτη αυτή έδειξε πως αυτό που πολλοί πίστευαν μέχρι τώρα, δηλαδή πως ο πονοκέφαλος μειώνει την σεξουαλική διάθεση δεν είναι αλήθεια, αντιθέτως μάλιστα ο ενοχλητικός αυτός πόνος αυξάνει την επιθυμία για σεξ, και αυτό διότι το σεξ αυξάνει τα επίπεδα της σεροτονίνης και της ντοπαμίνης, δύο νευροδιαβιβαστών που επιδρούν στη συναισθηματική διάθεση.
Η έρευνα αυτή που έγινε από Ιταλούς επιστήμονες του Ινστιτούτου Έρευνας και Θεραπείας, έδειξε πως το 45% του δείγματος έκανε κανονικότατα σεξ ακόμα και με πονοκέφαλο, ενώ το 13% αυτών απαλλάχθηκε από τον πόνο κατά τη διάρκεια ή αμέσως μετά την πράξη.
Το στρες, το οποίο συνοδεύεται από την έκκριση ορμονών όπως η αδρεναλίνη και η κορτιζόνη, αποτελεί μία από τις κυριότερες αιτίες του πονοκεφάλου, ενώ άξιο αναφοράς είναι το γεγονός πως οι ορμόνες αυτές προκαλούν μεταξύ άλλων αύξηση του ρυθμού της καρδιάς (ταχυκαρδία), των αναπνοών (ταχύπνοια), αύξηση της αρτηριακής πίεσης και της μυϊκής τάσης.
Σκεπτόμενοι λοιπόν όλα αυτά και έχοντας δει την εξέλιξη των μεθόδων για την αντιμετώπιση των πονοκεφάλων, μία εκ των οποίων είναι και το τσιρότο που ανακαλύφθηκε πριν μερικές εβδομάδες, βλέπουμε πως η εποχή που τα χάπια μας θεράπευαν από τον πόνο αυτό έφτασε στο τέλος της.


----------



## daeman (May 31, 2014)




----------



## daeman (Oct 1, 2014)

...
Hot Crazy Matrix - A Man's Guide to Women







The Husband Zone - Ritz and Triscuit Respond to Wife Zone






Καταναλώστε ανεύθυνα. :inno:


----------

